# Mystery Deaths, Another Platy dies, help identify...theories



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

*PICTURES NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH!!!!! PLEASE DO NOT LOOK AT PICS IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE AUTOPSY FISH!*











I have begun to slowly lose fish. I have lost an Angel fish (no autopsy), a Silvertipped Shark (Autopsy:Callamanus Worms), Platy (Autopsy:Callamanus Worms). 

I have lost a few other but not sure of their deaths. Let me describe. The fish will hang out at the bottom of the tank and then suddenly die. Some hang out for a few days, some only one day. They all die. I tried treating in the hospital and after two weeks returned to main tank...and the subject died the next day. I have fed my fish medicated pellets: Anti-Parasite for Internal Parasites by Jungle. It says it has Praqiquantel and aids in the control of internal flagellates, trematodes, and cestodes, spironucleus, intestinal worms, tapeworms and nematodes. 

I am not sure the current death of the Platy was worms, we did an* amateur *autopsy...sorry we are newbies to the autopsies, and this time did not see any worms. This fish appeared fine until yesterday it was hanging out at the bottom and now it is death. Here are the pictures of the current death...I do not have pictures of the past ones. I must include that all the fish look fine on the outside. Would someone please help with theories or answers. I don't want the rest of my fish to go.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This fish has ragged fins and a bloody nose.
That's an infection.

The best suggestion I have for you after all these problems and treatments is to break down this tank 'o doom and start it all over again, since that's the only way you'll ever be sure to be finally rid of any spores, eggs, or germs. After that, put your remaining fish into a different tank for quarantine and never put them back into the main tank until you are sure they are fine. After that, put all new fish into quarantine to help prevent further problems. How are you even getting all these worms, anyway? Not common.

The second best advice would be to try one more drug, called _Clout,_ which is a broadbased medicine which is very good at getting rid of a lot of things, and then changing 3/4 of the water after treatment. it might work well enough and save you some hassle.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

The fish got the ragged fins after death, the nose may have been during the cutting. He looked like in the first pics only 2 days before. The fish picked at the fish when I found it upside down, it was still alive. I believe we got the worms from an infected fish from a local pet store. I am treating with more medicated food and watching the situation more closely.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you checked your water parameters to make sure your cycle didn't crash? Bottom sitting or gasping can be signs of toxic water. Has there been a swing in pH or temp?

Did these deaths start happening after you added a new fish and, if so, is that new fish still alive?

What makes you think it is parasites?


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

pinetree said:


> Have you checked your water parameters to make sure your cycle didn't crash? Bottom sitting or gasping can be signs of toxic water. Has there been a swing in pH or temp?
> 
> Did these deaths start happening after you added a new fish and, if so, is that new fish still alive?
> 
> What makes you think it is parasites?


The fish died 3 days after we brought it home with no signs of why. It was our first fish death in this tank. The tank was several months old. I have checked the water several time. The highest the ammonia went up was .5. Nitrates are 10. Nitrites 0. We saw some worms sticking out of the prior fish that died. Worms that looked like red threads. When we opened up the fish after death the worms were moving. Ph is 7.5. It has slowly moved up from 7.2. Pretty sure it is because we installed a home water filter.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Hrm well if you believe it to be parasites, you might want to try Prazipro as well as the jungle anti-parasite food. It is always possible that the sick fish you put in the tank could have brought along more than just parasites. You might want to set up a QT tank for future fish where you can separate them out for a month or two to make sure they don't introduce diseases into your main tank.


----------

